# New baby bucks. Our future herd sires.



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Thanks to Quail Hollow Run for the chance to add these super boys to our herd.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute! Congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Cute!


----------



## LindFamilyFarm (Dec 11, 2013)

Handsome boys.


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Thanks everyone. They are nice boys and I can't wait to see what they produce. Both are NC Promiseland Sharp Flair sons out of two SG ,high milking does with excellent Linear scores to boot.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Very cute! Congrats!


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Thank you : )


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Cute;-)


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Adorable


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Very nice, they will mix well with your tiny girls


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

goathiker said:


> Very nice, they will mix well with your tiny girls


hi Jill : )

I think they will,too. It'll be fun to see what kind of kids they give me. They are sure sweet little babies .


----------

